# How much would you pay for these Java Ferns?



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Personally I think I got one heck of a deal. Let's see what the rest of APC says:

This first plant is ONE plant. I stopped counting about halfway through at 30 leaves. More toward the right side the leaves are really tightly packed.










The second one was actually about six plants together. These are the two largest, I gave my dad the other four plants which totalled about 30 leaves.










What would you pay for each set? I've been trying to grow a 2" rhizome for three months and it only has a few leaves!


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Some where around $20? Looks like healthy and generous portions.

-John N.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

John N. said:


> Some where around $20? Looks like healthy and generous portions.
> 
> -John N.


Wow really?

My assumption was correct, I did get a good deal!


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

how much did you get them for? (I like that you used a dollar bill for size comparison too!  )


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Cassie said:


> how much did you get them for? (I like that you used a dollar bill for size comparison too!  )


1/10th of what John was willing to pay. That's per bunch as well.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

If my brain serves me correctly....THAT's pretty Cheap!

Sounds like you got a deal!

-John N.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

yup, good deal indeed


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

WOW! Very good deal!


----------



## tdog44632 (Feb 5, 2003)

Nice Deal


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Building that huge patch of Java Fern for my 40g breeder is going to be easier than I thought.

I'll be going to the shop again around the end of the month. Will see if they have any more of the really big ones. I'll buy them and see if anyone here wants some. If not, more for me!


----------

